
Show HN: Typa – Your simple personal page - sepharoth
https://typa.io
======
sheraz
About.me has been around for a while, and they have a nice offering.

I'm not sure what you offer that they don't, other than some brutal
simplicity.

------
fiatjaf
This submission should probably be investigated. It got 12 points in the first
hour and went to the front page. After that it has only got 2 more points and
look at the comments.

It's been on the "Show HN" front page for 21 hours now.

------
ChrisGranger
Pretty similar to pen.io and notehub.org, no? NoteHub includes Markdown.

------
fjmubeen
Been looking for something like this for ages. Great stuff.

~~~
fiatjaf
Did you REALLY pass AGES looking for a simple HTML page you can write and
deploy in 2 minutes?

------
waddabadoo
What's the point

~~~
techthroway443
Obviously to Escape the pressure to have a creative and unique site to
represent yourself

